# How often does BMQ run?



## bluecollared (2 Nov 2005)

Hi. I currently have an application in for Reg force, I applied for combat engineer and infantry. I passed my cfat and doing my medical and interview next week. My question is: how often does BMQ run? Does it go all year long, as soon as one class is done another one starts?

My apologies if this has already been asked but I searched and found nothing.

Thanks


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2005)

Basic courses are run all the time.... BUT
it's the follow on courses that are periodic.

BMQ
SQ
TQ (trade)

Note that they are running a trial course @ present to combine most of the SQ course into the BMQ course / with balance supposedly being passed on to the TQ part of the qualifications.... but changes are not complete... and you may have to do the three courses.

Once they enroll you, they want you to flow through from once course through to the next and into the following one.... 
If you are delayed or injured, you end up in a PAT (personnel awaiting training) platoon... and the CF doesn't want to pay you to stand around and do "nothing" while you wait for your next course....


----------



## AoD71 (2 Nov 2005)

I was also told by a friend in the reserves that I might also jammed into PAT platoon in between training courses. You DO get paid in PAT, right? I wouldn't like to be stuck without pay for a long period of time.


----------



## geo (2 Nov 2005)

oh yeah, you get paid while you are in a PAT platoon.... but the gov't doesn't want to pay for people to sit around while getting paid.... 
so they will try to stack all of your courses so that all flow from on to the other without any major wait.


----------



## NiTz (2 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I was also told by a friend in the reserves that I might also jammed into PAT platoon in between training courses. You DO get paid in PAT, right? I wouldn't like to be stuck without pay for a long period of time.



From the day you signed the damn sheet you get paid every month that you are officially in the militairy, until you get released. No matter what you do, you get paid. 

Yeah you get paid on PAT, but it sucks. You do nothing valuable except mopping the same floors 4 times a day. You really dont want to end on PAT, but we all have to go there during our MOC training... its part of the game!


Cheers!


----------



## TetaroSeth (4 Nov 2005)

I want to join the calgary highlanders, but I've been wondering after reading a few topics here (I'm confused), do I have to wait until the summer to take a BMQ course that runs full time, start to finish, rather than on weekends?  

I also read that if you take your BMQ course during the summer, you have to wait a whole year (the next summer), to take your SQ course.  Is this true?

My biggest dilema is that I really don't want to take my BMQ and SQ on weekends, and REALLY don't want to wait until next summer and the summer after that.

I hope I'm just messed up on this.


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2005)

BMQ and SQs are 20 day long courses and are offered in most regions throughout the Sept - May period. Some regions will also run something fulltime during the Xmass break for those willing & available.
DP1 Trade qualification is always run fulltime.... in the summer....
Some regions will run all 3 courses back to back, full time between June & August - it works if you're infantry... doesn't if you're in some of the other trades with a longer TQ

so my answer to you is .... it depends on how they do it in your area.
20 + 20 + 20 does fit into one summer... if it's offered.... otherwise, take your BQ & SQ part time like most everyone else.

Soooo..... ask the nice people at the Calgary Highlanders.


----------



## TetaroSeth (5 Nov 2005)

Thank you geo.

I guess it would just be easier to ask...


----------



## Old Ranger (5 Nov 2005)

bluecollared said:
			
		

> how often does BMQ run?



Sarcasm ON

They run every day, more if you don't get it together.

Sarcasm OFF

Have fun on your BMQ!


----------



## bluecollared (9 Nov 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> Sarcasm ON
> 
> They run every day, more if you don't get it together.
> 
> ...



haha believe it or not as soon as I submitted that post I realized what I had done. I was just waiting for someone to post a reply like that. well done, old ranger.


----------

